# vertical extension of a glass aquarium?



## docdubz (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I was doing some doodling, trying to come up with a rough plan for what I want to do with my paludarium. And I got to thinking, my 30 gal isnt exactly as high as I would like it to be.

and from there I came up with the idea of taking off the top black plastic rim, and constructing a frame system extending my tank about 12"-24" and for a siding (since siliconing glass together at the joints would be unsightly) I was thinking about using saw nylon mesh (the kind you see on some chameleon set ups) this way I can have a much more vertical land area. 2 obvious problems came to mind for me, 1) maintaining humidity levels 2) maintaining temperature. aside from those 2 issues, are there any others you guys/gals can think of? 

I was thinking if maybe I had very thin mesh any escaping humidity may condense. 

has this been done before?

thanks


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

It may not be the prettiest thing but you could leave the black rim on the existing tank. Build your glass box 4 sided, no bottom (obviously) and silicone it in on the little lip the glass tops you can buy sit in. It would def be strong enough and it would help you keep the temp and humidity where you want it. It is something Ive been thinking about for a while, I just dont like the look of the black rim rite in the middle of the tank, but if you dont mind it this may be a good route for you.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Keep in mind how much this could affect your ability to access the tank.. 


This basic book discusses some of the ideas of what you are considering 

Amazon.com: Terrarium and Cage Construction and Care (9780764106736): Richard Bartlett, Patricia Bartlett: Books: Reviews, Prices & more

Ed


----------

